# Help with identity kanji!



## Nathan Ford (May 27, 2021)

Hello, I picked a 190mm gyuto up few months ago without knowing these kanji;
Can someone help me with?
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Qapla' (May 27, 2021)

"Made by Moritsugu".


----------



## Nathan Ford (May 27, 2021)

Thank you!


Qapla' said:


> "Made by Moritsugu".


Do you know anything about "Moritsugu"? A brand or a maker?


----------



## Qapla' (May 27, 2021)

Nathan Ford said:


> Thank you!
> Do you know anything about "Moritsugu"? A brand or a maker?


Nope, I've never heard the name before.


----------



## Nathan Ford (May 27, 2021)

Yeah, I've tried Google but no luck


----------



## KenHash (May 28, 2021)

I think Moritsgu is a brand name out of Sanjo.


----------



## Nathan Ford (May 28, 2021)

KenHash said:


> I think Moritsgu is a brand name out of Sanjo.


Do you have more information? All I know about Sanjo is a city??


----------



## KenHash (May 28, 2021)

I have no more information. The Moritsugu knives below were posted on the net 4 years ago as bought from a small shop which has no website in Sanjo. I don't see anything else about this brand.


----------



## Nathan Ford (May 28, 2021)

KenHash said:


> I have no more information. The Moritsugu knives below were posted on the net 4 years ago as bought from a small shop which has no website in Sanjo. I don't see anything else about this brand.
> View attachment 129041


Thanks! They seems to be similar. Pictures below are mine. Do you think it worth $180?? Am I silly?


----------



## KenHash (May 28, 2021)

You asked what the Kanji says. I have no idea what the knife is worth. What did you pay for it a few months ago?


----------



## Nathan Ford (May 28, 2021)

KenHash said:


> You asked what the Kanji says. I have no idea what the knife is worth.


Yeah, you right. Well, that thought suddenly comes to my mind. Backthen, I paid $180 with a believe that the handle look luxurious


----------



## KenHash (May 28, 2021)

The knife does look very good, the bolster and handle are very nice.
Do you have any idea about the steel? Anything written on the blade?


----------



## Nathan Ford (May 28, 2021)

KenHash said:


> The knife does look very good, the bolster and handle are very nice.
> Do you have any idea about the steel? Anything written on the blade?


The owner have no idea about the steel. There's very light rust in the blade, so might be soft iron clad/carbon steel? And, as you can see,There's nothing on the left side.


----------



## KenHash (May 28, 2021)

Ok. Guess you can only hope that someone here who knows/has that knife will chime in.


----------



## Nathan Ford (May 28, 2021)

KenHash said:


> Ok. Guess you can only hope that someone here who knows/has that knife will chime in.


Yeah, thanks you anyway!


----------

